# 622 order cancelled . . . My story



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

My 622/Dish1000 installation was schedueled for today between 12:00 and 5:00. I took off work a little early, came home, and waited in anticipation by the front door. Well 5:00 came and went . . . NO INSTALLER. 

So I called cust. serv. (tech support actually) and he said my order was cancelled and he did not know why. After being on hold for some time he came back and said it was because there was a shortage of 622's and they could not send mine out because they were out of stock. I told him that the rep that I had spoken with when I ordered told me that the installer would bring it out (after reading several posts here I asked when I placed my order). I asked them a couple of times actually and the rep (one of the ones who doesn't speak english very clearly) assured me that it is NOT shipped to me. The tech support rep today said right now all 622's are being shipped directly to the customer for upgrades, and he doesn't know why they told me the installer would have it.

Anyway my origional order was placed on Feb. 9th, now he had to reschedule the install for April 18th. He told me that the warehouse was currently out of stock on the receiver but "HOPEFULLY" they would have one in stock to ship to me before this install date. He apologized a number of times for the delay and that noone had called me to reschedule. I voiced my discontent over all of this and asked if they could at least credit my account for the wait and my trouble of taking off work early etc. After being on hold for another several minutes he came back and said since there was no discrepency in billing he could not post any kind of credit. I told him that was not acceptable and he said his hands were tied and that was all he could do. (BTW what is the administrative email address again? I plan to email them maybe they can help.)

Needless to say I am really angry with E* right now and I needed to vent.  I have been a very happy E* customer for a year and a half (even after owning an 811) but this really ticks me off!  

I read other peoples horror stories about 622 orders/installs but I thought these were isolates incidents and it wouldn't happen to me. IT DID!       


Thanks, I guess I just really needed to get that off my chest.........


----------



## yellowcanary73 (Mar 6, 2006)

Greg L said:


> My 622/Dish1000 installation was schedueled for today between 12:00 and 5:00. I took off work a little early, came home, and waited in anticipation by the front door. Well 5:00 came and went . . . NO INSTALLER.
> 
> So I called cust. serv. (tech support actually) and he said my order was cancelled and he did not know why. After being on hold for some time he came back and said it was because there was a shortage of 622's and they could not send mine out because they were out of stock. I told him that the rep that I had spoken with when I ordered told me that the installer would bring it out (after reading several posts here I asked when I placed my order). I asked them a couple of times actually and the rep (one of the ones who doesn't speak english very clearly) assured me that it is NOT shipped to me. The tech support rep today said right now all 622's are being shipped directly to the customer for upgrades, and he doesn't know why they told me the installer would have it.
> 
> ...


I agree it is a very poor run company as of now and they seem not to care about fixing it.Just more excuses just like all companys do after they get a foot hold once they get millions on board who cares about one person.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I think E* has become very indifferent when it comes to customer service. In the early years, this was one of their strong suits, but no longer. I've been with these guys for the better part of a decade and I'm biding my time. I will not pay for another h/w upgrade until they get their "stuff" together.

John


----------



## John Ashman (Feb 2, 2006)

My receiver was ordered (and paid) on Feb 2 and I call them about every two days to ask where my receiver is. They say it will be here before my [3rd] install date. But I did manage to fight my way to a full month's credit after getting three levels up the food chain. It's the least they could do for lying to me several times and refusing to make it right by getting me back into the queue. It's a shame to see this from a company that use to be head and shoulders above Directv in service.


----------



## dishhog (Mar 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your experience. I put the odds at 3:1 that you'll get an E* customer service rep that will actually be helpful. I went through one in Virginia and one in Tulsa today. I struck up a regional conversation with the Tulsa guy and he seemed to go the extra mile for me to get my 622 up and running.

Good luck


----------



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

Does anyone know the trick to getting a response when I email [email protected]. I emailed a couple of days ago and have no response. I hear of people getting a response on these boards all of the time... what is the secret?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Personally, when I haven't gotten a response after a few days or a week, depending how anxious I am, I simply e-mail them again, adding, something like "I sent this messasge in on xx/xx/xxxx, but have not heard back. Just wanted to touch base and make sure my message was received and was hoping that someone could assist me with this issue/answer this question"


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Greg L said:


> Does anyone know the trick to getting a response when I email [email protected]. I emailed a couple of days ago and have no response. I hear of people getting a response on these boards all of the time... what is the secret?


 E-Mail them that you are going through the local consumer advocate for the newspaper or radio and this will let your area know that Dish no longers offer good customer service:nono2: Also keep posting here it may give Dish some idea that it needs to put more work into the consumer side


----------



## bobr (Mar 23, 2002)

A possitive email ussually gets a fast response.
My emails have always been answered in a matter of a couple hours.
I'm sure that this email address gets swamped with emails with the noncustomer service we get from people that answer the phones.
Especially with lack of correct answers about VIP622 installs.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

My neighbor had a 622 installed cannot rember the date off the top of my head right now but E* sent him the 622 for his upgrade which he opened to admire and when the installer showed up to set it up he told him I cannot install that one I have to install the one I brought for me to get paid. You will need to box that one back up and send it back to E* If this has happened to more people no wonder they currently have a shortage.

Just did a search and found my previous post on Feb. 20 http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53279


----------



## dale2345 (Mar 19, 2005)

Greg L said:


> My 622/Dish1000 installation was schedueled for today between 12:00 and 5:00. I took off work a little early, came home, and waited in anticipation by the front door. Well 5:00 came and went . . . NO INSTALLER.
> 
> So I called cust. serv. (tech support actually) and he said my order was cancelled and he did not know why. After being on hold for some time he came back and said it was because there was a shortage of 622's and they could not send mine out because they were out of stock. I told him that the rep that I had spoken with when I ordered told me that the installer would bring it out (after reading several posts here I asked when I placed my order). I asked them a couple of times actually and the rep (one of the ones who doesn't speak english very clearly) assured me that it is NOT shipped to me. The tech support rep today said right now all 622's are being shipped directly to the customer for upgrades, and he doesn't know why they told me the installer would have it.
> 
> ...


Greg,

I ordered my Dish 622 on 2-14-2006 @ 4AM and was given an install date of April 1 between 12PM-5PM. I received an empty box from Dish about 2 weeks ago, but viewing your experience it makes me wonder if they will follow through with my install on April 1 ( 46 days from ordering to install!).

It doesn't appear that Dish is following first ordered, first sent to customer and first installed. I wonder if Dish has any sane reason for their current practice?


----------



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

dale2345 said:


> Greg,
> 
> I ordered my Dish 622 on 2-14-2006 @ 4AM and was given an install date of April 1 between 12PM-5PM. I received an empty box from Dish about 2 weeks ago, but viewing your experience it makes me wonder if they will follow through with my install on April 1 ( 46 days from ordering to install!).
> 
> It doesn't appear that Dish is following first ordered, first sent to customer and first installed. I wonder if Dish has any sane reason for their current practice?


With the rep telling me over the phone that "HOPEFULLY" they would have a 622 in stock to send to me by my second install date of April 18, this makes me believe that they don't really know what they have or when thay will have it. They seem to be taking orders and setting install dates hoping that they will have a unit.

Sounds crazy to me.

I plan to call every few days between now and my next install date until I get my 622 or at least a tracking number. It is a shame that I have to do this to make sure that my PREPAID $299 order gets to me in time for an install.

(MAN! . . . and I have been so happy with E* up until this fiasco.):nono2:


----------



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

Well somebody from E* did email me today and said my 622 is on the way to me. He told me when I receive it to contact him and he will try to get me an earlier install date.  I am keeping my fingers crossed! I will keep you updated on my quest for the elusive 622.


----------



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

In fairness to E*, Just an update on how things are going now. After contacting the CEO email address they have taken good care of me now. 

I have now received my new VIP 622 and they have moved my install up to this saturday 3/25! I knew they could do it if I got in touch with the right person!  Now if only E* customer service at the standard phone number was this good, then everyone could be happier!


----------



## Jimmy the Dish (Nov 13, 2005)

Ordering a 622 at this time is plain stupid, unless you enjoy being a guiney pig. When the 811 came out I about lost half my business for a month because of the # of box swaps due to bad receivers. My best advise is to wait until the software is correct and the machines become stable. You'll know by watching this board or Satellite guys or if you have a good relationship with a local dealer they'd probably be as good as source as any. I learned my lesson the hard way(financially), I'm surprised more of you don't catch on quicker, WAIT UNTIL THE BOXES ARE READY. I will not deploy any more 622 until dish gets their *hit straight. By the way I've had zero problems with the 411 and 211's installed (about 20). I would also hope you have found a good reliable local dealer in case you do have problems. Good luck to all!


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Jimmy the Dish said:


> Ordering a 622 at this time is plain stupid, unless you enjoy being a guiney pig. When the 811 came out I about lost half my business for a month because of the # of box swaps due to bad receivers. My best advise is to wait until the software is correct and the machines become stable. You'll know by watching this board or Satellite guys or if you have a good relationship with a local dealer they'd probably be as good as source as any. I learned my lesson the hard way(financially), I'm surprised more of you don't catch on quicker, WAIT UNTIL THE BOXES ARE READY. I will not deploy any more 622 until dish gets their *hit straight. By the way I've had zero problems with the 411 and 211's installed (about 20). I would also hope you have found a good reliable local dealer in case you do have problems. Good luck to all!


 Oh thats plain jibberish. I know of 3 installs in the last 2 weeks and thry love them. Say it is the unit they have ever had. So your customers can wait, while others enjoy.


----------



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

Jimmy the Dish said:


> Ordering a 622 at this time is plain stupid, unless you enjoy being a guiney pig. When the 811 came out I about lost half my business for a month because of the # of box swaps due to bad receivers. My best advise is to wait until the software is correct and the machines become stable. You'll know by watching this board or Satellite guys or if you have a good relationship with a local dealer they'd probably be as good as source as any. I learned my lesson the hard way(financially), I'm surprised more of you don't catch on quicker, WAIT UNTIL THE BOXES ARE READY. I will not deploy any more 622 until dish gets their *hit straight. By the way I've had zero problems with the 411 and 211's installed (about 20). I would also hope you have found a good reliable local dealer in case you do have problems. Good luck to all!


I ordered my 811 within days of its public release and I was completely new to satellite TV at the time too. I had very few problems with my 811 and what problems I did have I learned how to fix by reading this forum! I was glad that I didn't wait because even with the problems I still enjoyed my 811 and as software updates came down it got better and better.

Besides if I wanted a unit that had a loooong proven track record and was rock solid stable and all bugs were out then I guess I would stick with the dependable old 301 that I have in the bedroom, but, why did I buy that HDTV a few years ago then? BTW it has its own "bugs" Maybe I will just go back to trusty old tube TV with a good OTA antenna!!


----------



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

Well everyone.... 

The Dish Network contract installer came out today and first of all told me that I would have to have 2 dishes because I would need to get 61.5 to receive the Voom channels. I know from reading this forum that they are on 129 and a single Dish1000 should see this sat location as well as 110 & 119. I told him this and he said the work order is for a 2 dish installation. I made very clear when I first called to order the dish1000 / VIP622 that I only wanted ONE dish. The service rep said that would be possible with a dish1000.

Secondly he told me that he could not install the VIP622 in my house because of the structure of my house. He said he could not drop a second cable to the area where my entertainment center is because of my high ceilings and firewall without it being very labor intensive and the possibility of damage to my ceiling or wall. I already have one cable there that my 811 (which I will be replacing) is currently hooked up to. 

I don't know that much about what has to be done so I don't know if it was more work than he wanted to do or if the contract company just didn't want the liability for what had to be done or if it truly could not be done at all.

He did say that the only thing that might be able to be done is to use the VIP622 as a single receiver and keeping my 301 in the bedroom, however, I would not be using one of the tuners in the 622. This seems ridiculous.

For those of you educated in running cable etc... Does any of this sound logical or do you think he just did not want to do it?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Some parts of the country are not getting Dish 1000 because they "officially" can't see 129°. Dish 1000 on the EKB has a link to the exclusions map.

Interesting that the original installer was able to get past the house structure obstacles.

None of the Dish dual tuner receivers are designed to work with only 1 tuner hooked up. It can be done short-term but just invites instability.

The installer needs to be introduced to the DPP Twin. This should have been very simple -- replace whatever's on your Dish 500 with the DPP Twin, install the 2nd dish and run its output to the DPP Twin's input, one output uses the existing 811 cable to a DPP Separator behind the 622, the other output goes to the 301.


----------



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> Some parts of the country are not getting Dish 1000 because they "officially" can't see 129°. Dish 1000 on the EKB has a link to the exclusions map.
> 
> Interesting that the original installer was able to get past the house structure obstacles.
> 
> ...


I am in Oklahoma so I should be able to see 129.

The cable was ran when the house was built so the origional installer didn't have to run any cable inside the house.

I currently have an 811 and a 301. I want to have one 622 that will replace both of my current recievers. So would the scenerio you described above work with the dish1000 and one cable coming out of the wall behind the 622? Are you saying I do not need two cables coming out behind my 622 if I have the DPP Twin?

Sorry I am a little dumb about this ...


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

The DPP twin LNB or a DPP44 switch can feed both 622 inputs with one cable with the included DPP seperator. You can use diplexers to feed the 622's RF output back the same cable to the other TVs. If you want local OTA digital channels, that would require another cable from the antenna to the 622. You may even be able to use another pair of diplexers on the same cable to do that too.


----------



## Jimmy the Dish (Nov 13, 2005)

Jeff McClellan said:


> Oh thats plain jibberish. I know of 3 installs in the last 2 weeks and thry love them. Say it is the unit they have ever had. So your customers can wait, while others enjoy.


Wait and see that's all I can say. Alot of these problem don't surface right away, and many are intermittent. When they do happen, I have to answer to my customers. I'm assuming your stating that the people installed with the vip 622's are enjoying their units thus far. Since I provide free local service to over 5,000 plus customer's I'm far from convinced these receivers are ready for consumers. That's my opinion. Dealing with Irate customers isn't a picnic, so as a retailer I'm holding off on deploying the 622 in any quantity at this point.

Greg as far as your post on the 811 here is my response:

The 811 might be the worst satellite receiver ever made outside of the 111. The 111 was truely an adbomination. From my own professional experience I can tell you the Model 6000 units I sold 4 and 5 years ago were far more reliable than the 811. Be thankful you haven't experienced the problems most have. The reboots you've constantly had to do correct problems are annoying to most. I wish I had more patient customers such as yourself.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Jimmy the Dish said:


> Wait and see that's all I can say. Alot of these problem don't surface right away, and many are intermittent. When they do happen, I have to answer to my customers.


Well thats the difference, you're a dealer but most folks around here are end users that have already been around the block with Dish in the past and know that anybody who gets a receiver in it's initial roll out is a guinea pig.

Obviously that notion doesnt bother them because they keep coming back for more.

Now if you were talking to people who have no background with Dish whatsoever and they were thinking about going with them, then ya.. it would prolly be a good idea to tell them that when they first release a receiver it's never a polished product. Especially if those folks would be calling YOU if they had any issues.


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

Interesting the problems people have with these things. I have a 622 now. I do have the stuttering video sometimes. It is a pain, I assume they will fix it soon.
As for the 811. I had one since it came out. Never a problem, rock solid.
Maybe they use chipsets from different suppliers that don't always work out.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Jimmy the Dish said:


> The 811 might be the worst satellite receiver ever made outside of the 111.


I never had the 111 but I recently returned an 811 for a 622. Out of all the receivers that I have the 811 performed worse than the 921! I'm glad it is gone.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

boylehome said:


> I never had the 111 but I recently returned an 811 for a 622. Out of all the receivers that I have the 811 performed worse than the 921! I'm glad it is gone.


I didn't think anything could perform worse than the 921...


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

lujan said:


> I didn't think anything could perform worse than the 921...


It was nose to nose most of the time. At least the 921 has more than one tuner and is a DVR.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

Actually, I had very few problems with my 921. It's a bit noisy, or I'd just keep it for the bedroom.


----------



## hazydave (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey Folks-
The nice DishNetwork install guy came today, to hook up my ViP622. I did all of the previous install work here, but they mandated this with the 622, and given the fact the current system (Dish500 at 110/119, Dish300 at 61.5, and a SW21 for the one HD receiver), this can't support both tuners in the 622.

Naturally, no one from Dish called to ask about my rig here, but I figured, hey, they probably know -- after all, they have my receivers registered, eh? So the guy arrives (from West Virginia, for an install here in South Jersey... apparently, they're busy guys these days) and, whoa!, this is the first ViP622 he's seen. He tries to get it talking to my dishes, first through what I guess is the DP+ diplexor, then a DP+ adaptor, then straight to the dish on just one channel. Nothing. 

Well, turns out, he's never had any training on this. I understand the system from a generic point, and really tried to get him to understand that, at the very least, your switch has to match your switching protocol, etc. He finally calls the "install guy" help line, and they tell him I'll need three DP+ dual LNBs, three DP+ adaptors (for the model 1000, 4000, and 5000 boxes still on the system), and a SW44 or some-such. None of which, of course, he's got with him. 

So now he's been here 2.5 hours, and they've scheduled a return visit for April 18. Ouch! With my Model 6000 dead (power supply, I think), I've been HD starved for three months now, waiting for the 611... and they've probably taken a good 3x-4x the "well planned" install time, by the time they finally have this working. Honestly, I'd be happy to have just the one tuner up in the meantime, but this guy, at least, believes the Dish500 is incompatible, period. 

Any clues from the real world? 

-Dave


----------



## dweisman (Feb 5, 2004)

Installation set for last Saturday. 1st, Dish sent the receiver to the wrong state, but got it in time. Installer arrived at 2:30 - not bad. He had never seen a 622.

Used the single line from my 34 switch until, in conversation with his boss, he found that won't work. He didn't have a 44 switch, so he ran another coax to the set. 

He spent some time on the roof, but never changed anything or reported what, if anything, he had done/learned.

Finished at about 7:30 - FIVE HOURS! 

After he left, I realized that I didn't have 61.5 or 129, so I am missing VOOM, ESPN2HD, ...

There goes another Saturday.


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

dweisman said:


> Installation set for last Saturday. 1st, Dish sent the receiver to the wrong state, but got it in time. Installer arrived at 2:30 - not bad. He had never seen a 622.
> 
> Used the single line from my 34 switch until, in conversation with his boss, he found that won't work. He didn't have a 44 switch, so he ran another coax to the set.
> 
> ...


Doing about 7-12 of these 622/D1K upgrades a week I have found the following issue for installers....especially ones that are not that experienced:

When the CSR at DISH makes the 622 WO, they are for some reason not putting the D1K on with it. A novice tech would not think anything of this, but I know that the new HD programming has to have a signal from 129 (at least in my area, Colorado). One has to go with another here in Denver. As a matter of fact the Denver locals come over 129, so it is even more crucial.

5 Hours to get that done is completely insane!!! That is a 1 1/2 hour process at most.


----------

